# Fawn responds to bleat in Greene County



## garider01 (Nov 4, 2004)

Lobo And I was scouting  our hunting property in Greene County one summer when we spotted movement in the pines, It was this fawn.We started bleating when this fawn came running within 3 feet from us , Was able to take a snap shot of the fawn . It didnt take her long even at that age to figure out that something wasnt right, she took off into the thickets where she layed down .What a rush


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Nov 4, 2004)

*Cute.... Real Cute!*

Those are really cute pictures!

Ain't nature wonderful to give you such opportunites to see all its' wonders.


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 5, 2004)

Cool pics.....you don't get opportunities like that often.


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Those are real fine pics, garider01*

It is rare to get such good ones from a hand held camera  

Thanks for sharing your unique experience with us  

leo


----------



## pendy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Really Cute*

That little fawn is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 12, 2004)

That is a really cool pic. Ain't it amazing how they grow up to taste soooo good.


----------

